# I can't get numlockx to work.



## drp (Jul 30, 2010)

I've tried putting numlockx in my .xinitrc and .xsession files, and it won't work. I tried /usr/local/bin/numlockx and numlockx and exec numlockx and it will not work. If I just run numlockx from gnome-terminal, it works fine.


----------



## ShruggingAtlas (Aug 1, 2010)

I haven't used gnome in a while, but I think gnome's session-manager is supposed to start numlock in the same position as when you last locked out.

If you must start numlockx, you should be able to put a script in /usr/local/share/gnome/autostart. I think this is where Gnome keeps it's autostart information. This may have a graphical interface as well.

/Martin


----------



## drp (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry about that, I should've mentioned that I'm using Xfce. I'm using some GNOME programs, but my Window Manager is Xfce.


----------

